# Ugh



## Margaret (Mar 31, 2008)

Hubby says our sex life is non existant. It should be that MINE is not his. The other night his attempt at foreplay was so lame that I gave him oral instead. I mean, he never once kissed me anywhere nor does he ever even lift his head off the pillow. Makes me feel real special. 

I just can't seem to get excited down there. Cause it's the same all the time. Spoon me. Arm around. Tweak the nipple. Ok is she ready? HUH? 

Ugh, this is depressing.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Hubby says our sex life is non existant. It should be that MINE is not his.


Well, it seems like you're both complaining.

If you're not happy with his performance, the solution is to train him to be the lover you want. You will probably tell me that he won't listen. But if it's true that he is complaining, he actually sounds quite motivated. So all that is lacking is a *way to get through to him*.


----------

